# Replacing drive belt on Delta 22-560 Thickness Planer



## storyman53 (Nov 7, 2013)

My planer ate up its drive belt and the sheave it powers. I ordered the parts and want to do the replacement work myself, but it is pretty clear this belt doesn't go on like the fan belt in your car. There seems to be no real adjustment feature on either the motor end or the drive end. 

This is not mentioned in the owner's manual, so I must assume Delta doesn't trust an owner to replace this part.

*Does anyone have any experience in replacing the drive belt?*

Thanks.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Likely you guessed it, there is no adjustment required.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've been told that placing the belt in boiling water, and if the weather is cold, heat the pulley with a hot air gun then quickly force the belt on. I agree with you, the manual is pathetic, there is no mention of a belt except in the very poor parts supplement. BUT, it's a great planer! I paid $859.00 in 2000.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Harry--heating the belt makes sense as it would expand. Seems like cold pulleys would be a help since they would be a micron or two smaller?? Just checking...

Also, in the times I've had to replace tight belts, I've used a dental pick between the belt and pulley to assist in rolling the belt onto the pulley. **don't use the point on the belt unless you want to do the job again sooner!!

earl


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I believe that heating the pulley is so that it doesn't quickly cool the belt. Keeping one's fingers out of harms way is also a good idea.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

harrysin said:


> I believe that heating the pulley is so that it doesn't quickly cool the belt. *Keeping one's fingers out of harms way is also a good idea*.


I wish you'd write a tutorial on that!! With a bonus section on how to NOT scrape my bald head!! 

As to the pulley--that makes some sense...warm belt expands more than the cold pulley contracts, so keeping the belt warm longer takes advantage of the differential??

earl


----------

